
The Digital Bill of Rights - lamby
https://puri.st/
======
pitaj
Before I looked at the page I thought to myself, "Let me guess, this is going
to be a list of 'rights' they want to force on the internet" and I was right.

This list of rights with a few modifications would be a good place to start
for a list of restrictions the governments of the world should have to obey.
I'd prefer they go even further but if we had at least this I'd be pretty
happy.

Why do people care so much about whether Google is showing you ads about the
shoes you just searched for, and care so little about the NSA collecting the
information of every call and text you make?

